# Kitchen Remodel - 101



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I just did our kitchen. After gutting it I started from the top down, painting the ceiling and walls. Then I installed the cabinets and countertops, and finally tiled the floor. You definitely want your laminate under the fridge and stove, but because I was using tile, I did not put it under the cab's or dishwasher. You could probably take the same approach with a laminate floor. It's also nice to do the floor last so you don't scratch it moving the cab's around.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, the old to go "under the cabinet or not" with the flooring argument.

Some do, some don't.

ALL new construction, and full remodels, that I have seen (on a nearly daily basis) in this area (NC) the flooring goes under the cabinets.

That said, with a laminate floor that "floats" you would not want to go under the cabinets. But if you are using a nail/glue down laminate, then by all means you should go under the cabinets.

Why?

1. It's easier.

2. Appliances will be on the correct level. No need for a filler to raise the D/W to the proper height.

3. A leaking D/W could go unnoticed for a long time, doing much damage over that lengthy period, as the water runs under the flooring.

My personal opinion of course....:yes:


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

Which builder are you working with in NC?

In Charlotte, NC, Bonterra, Cox and Schepp, and KB builders all install cabinetry and then thier floor covering. And they even install the baseboard and shim it before installing tile/carpet.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

All the builders I work with are custom builders, not tract builders. 

So maybe that's the difference?

I'd say that if you check out most any high end custom home, you'll find that the flooring goes *under *the cabinets...*AND* is laid prior to the trim being installed. Think about trying to install hardwood flooring with the cabinets in the way. That would really be a PIA. And the chance of damaging the cabinets would be extreme...

I have seen a few, and I do mean VERY few builders that will install 3/4 ply under the cabinets so they can save that small amount of hardwood.

Tile floor? That's a different animal. I've seen it done both ways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2007)

*We can help with all your needs*

Please check out our website... KPInternationalCabinetry.com


----------

